# Putty accessing 11.0 UTF-8 issue



## athan (Feb 23, 2017)

I have a minor issue with UTF-8 and my 11.0p8 amd64 bare metal dedicated when accessing it with Putty
Server is system wide UTF-8 configured using the following in login.conf

```
charset=UTF-8:\
:lang=en_US.UTF-8:
```
locale shows everything OK

```
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=
```
Also set the env var *NCURSES_NO_UTF8_ACS=1* to allow Make ports (dialog4ports) displaying dialog borders as line chars instead letters.

Somehow after 11.0 patchlevel p6 or p5 the above *NCURSES_NO_UTF8_AC* workaround stopped working and dialog4ports generated borders are displayed as lqkxmqj. Everything else works fine, including utf8 file editing, builtin dialog frames (not dialog4ports) and the rest...
A minor issue admittedly, but still annoying!

I wonder if something changed between p4 and p6 or missed something obvious
BTW, same happened with my local intranet server, also running 11.0 and latest patches

Any idea?


----------



## athan (Feb 23, 2017)

Update: Seems that isn't an OS patch related problems.
When clean installed 11.0p8 and configured system wide UTF-8 as above, dialog4ports borders are displayed just fine though after very first "portsnap fetch" action this issue arise.

Any idea?


----------



## docds (Mar 6, 2017)

I update from 10.2 to 11.0 and all ports.
bsdconfig and bsdinstall, same as "make config".
But csh looks good and mysql.


----------



## obsigna (Mar 7, 2017)

I had a similar issue in ssh connections to FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE machines via Terminal on a Mac. It turned out, that I need to change the environment variable $TERM to xterm-256color. This can be done bei either adding setenv TERM xterm-256color to the file ~/.cshrc or by the way of respective directives from the connecting Terminal.


----------



## docds (Mar 7, 2017)

Other ssh client work fine.


----------



## docds (Mar 7, 2017)

obsigna said:


> This can be done bei either adding setenv TERM xterm-256color to the file ~/.cshrc or by the way of respective directives from the connecting Terminal.




```
# echo $TERM
xterm-256color
```
Thank you, but don't work for me.


----------



## horseflesh (Mar 8, 2017)

I didn't even know I wanted this until I saw OP's post! I did these steps and things look correct via PuTTY on FreeBSD 11. (bsdconfig menu, mc, plus UTF-8 symbols in the test file -- to the limits of my PuTTY font)

- set xterm-256color as obsigna said
- made the /etc/login.conf changes listed here
- `sudo cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf`

My `locale` output:


```
[1631][me@host:~]$ locale
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=
```


----------



## SergeySL (Nov 30, 2017)

docds said:


> ```
> # echo $TERM
> xterm-256color
> ```
> Thank you, but don't work for me.


Hi! I have a similar problem in FreeBSD 11.1. Change `TERM` to `xterm-color` slightly improved situation, but the problem did not solved completely


----------



## AdVv (Jul 17, 2019)

PuTTY Configuration - Window - Translation - Enable VT100 line drawing even in UTF-8 mode


----------

